# Starblazer Batteries



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

On the Starblazer I recently bought in the garage/locker area on the floor there is a panel which says danger batteries ?, Because of the stuff thats in there and the weather I have not checked whats under it. The vehicle battery is in the usual place, and the 110amp leisure battery is under a smaller panel with the same markings ?. is this the norm ? whats under it does anyone know ?

If its nice in the morning I may just empty everything out but in the meantime its killing me to know. There is nothing whatsoever about it in the handbook :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Why do you think there is anything there other than a battery or the space for one?

Or maybe I miss your question. That wouldn't be difficult as I first thought that was silly having a panel with a question mark on it ...... :? 

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Why do you think there is anything there other than a battery or the space for one?
> 
> Or maybe I miss your question. That wouldn't be difficult as I first thought that was silly having a panel with a question mark on it ...... :?
> 
> Dave


1- The leisure battery is under the seat, I thought it a strange place to put a second.2- There is nothing in the hanbook at all yet this looks like a factory fitted item.
3- Clearly you dont know the answer either, I was looking for someone who did.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint you, but I am still unclear why you thought it strange. Perhaps it's me. If there is no room under the seat for a second battery then factory fitted wiring to the garage seems eminently sensible. 

Dave


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

In my recent Starblazer I had a factory fitted second battery in the garage, right in the centre where the door from the interior opens.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but I am still unclear why you thought it strange. Perhaps it's me. If there is no room under the seat for a second battery then factory fitted wiring to the garage seems eminently sensible.
> 
> Dave


Plenty of room under the seat, but this looks like a factory fitment and seems strange when as you say room under the seat, or else fit the other bettery in the same place in the garage/locker


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

arty23 said:


> In my recent Starblazer I had a factory fitted second battery in the garage, right in the centre where the door from the interior opens.


Hi Arty, was it in a panel under the floor like the one under the seat ?


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Yes exactly the same, I was surprised to find it there when we purchased the van.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look on the bright side. I reckon 300Ah is a nice size of battery bank for those who have higher power or energy demands than the average motorhomer. But a third battery is problematic for many, just not for you!

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Took eveything out this morning, and yes another 110 fitted in locker/garage. Great, as I was going to have another fitted for the spring when we go away.

Thanks arty 23 for your help


----------

